# Sanpete valley extended archery elk unit



## spencer_larsen (Jul 24, 2008)

I am looking into hunting this area. i have access to some private land near mt pleasant. I have never hunted their before but my in laws hunt around there every year for deer and know the area pretty well. Is this area good for elk? any info on this area would be appreciated


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd be happy to come down there and give you a hand.

The longer the year goes on, the better the elk hunting gets as the elk come down off the mountain to feed at night and run back into the hills to spend the day. If your property is on one of their tracks, all you have to do is wait 'em out and ambush. Some real nice bulls are in the mix, too.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I would be willing to help out as well. Maybe even give you a free shooting clinic on how to take down a bull with a measly little arrow.  

Good luck


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, but if you watch swbuckmaster, you'll be impressed. If you watch me shoot, on the other hand, you'll get some value entertainment AND it'll help you build confidence in your own shooting ability! :lol: 

Besides, I speak fluent Sanpete-ish!


----------



## spencer_larsen (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I just need to figure out which weekend i can make it up there and where exactly the land is. I have never been up there before but my father in law is doing the muzzle loader elk hunt there so hopefully he can fill me in on where to go


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

i wouldn't waste your time or money. it's just big hipe there isn't any elk on that unit. it's just a way for sanpete to get you city people to come down here and spend your money. and i'm pretty good at speaking sandy-ish


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

-_O-



sanpeteboy said:


> ... i'm pretty good at speaking sandy-ish


No doubt...most of us are from Sanpete!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Where at above mt pleasant? We own property in that area.PM me and we will talk.


----------

